# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Вопрос по backup на Hackingtosh'e

## ZiG

Вопрос по backup на Hackingtosh'e
Перепробовал почти весь весь бекаповый софт , везде одна и таже проблема :  сливается из под Mac оси в живую имидж на другой хард , при попытке стартануть с нового имиджа (с др.харда) ничего не происходит (non system disk) .
Если через start up указываю с чего грузиться , то выводится  b0 error
Как быть ,это глюк хакинтошей или как ?
Второй вопрос : есть ли аналог Partition Magic'ka , для корректирования размер установленной партиции И?

----------


## Villan

> Вопрос по backup на Hackingtosh'e
> Перепробовал почти весь весь бекаповый софт , везде одна и таже проблема :  сливается из под Mac оси в живую имидж на другой хард , при попытке стартануть с нового имиджа (с др.харда) ничего не происходит (non system disk) .
> Если через start up указываю с чего грузиться , то выводится  b0 error
> Как быть ,это глюк хакинтошей или как ?
> Второй вопрос : есть ли аналог Partition Magic'ka , для корректирования размер установленной партиции И?


Про бэкап не знаю,а вот про партиции - рзве Disk Utility не работает?

----------

